# Eleccion de sub woofer



## weber3234 (Dic 28, 2011)

estoy por armar un sub low 1810 invertido el tema el el parlante, estoy entre el jahro nacional 18JB600 y el VMR 18 400w. que me recomiendan. mi potencia tira 200wrms en 8 0hms por canal. vale la pena pagar el VMR, por que estube viendo y el jahro trabaja hasta 2500hz y tiene bobina de 4¨en cambio el _VMR tiene Bobina de 2 pulgadas y trabaja hasta 4000hz. o bien que otro parlante me recomiendan que no supere los $900.00


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2011)

No me quiero equivocar y desilusionarte , pero me parece que jAHRO ya no fabrica mas nada , solo importa cHINO , y a los baratos le ponene la etiqueta roja y blanca y a los caros la blanca y negra . . . .


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 28, 2011)

Personalmente te recomiendo que te OLVIDES de los jahro. Y hace poco compré uno y la verdad, ando lamentandome todavia. Se saturan de nada. Por otro tengo 2 electro voice de 15" que suenan de maravilla. pero cuestan sus pesos de mas. La eleccion es tuya. Yo, en tu lugar, ahorro y me compro uno de buena calidad y dabes que nunca te va a defraudar...

Saludos


----------



## weber3234 (Dic 28, 2011)

estube viendo que los VMR 18 400 estan en $960.00 pero no se por el tema de que tienen bovina muy chica de 2 pulgadas.


----------



## Iván Francisco (Dic 28, 2011)

*http://www.xonox.com.ar/
18L2-10023-8F220C*


----------



## Iván Francisco (Ene 9, 2013)

fijate en esta hoja de datos y en la foto, el tamaño del imán


----------



## audebert (Abr 21, 2013)

pregunta lo provaste al xonox que tal son?


----------



## Iván Francisco (Abr 21, 2013)

Hola audebert:
esos parlantes los había comprado hace un par de años para un proyecto de reforma que quería hacer en casa según la idea de 

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/proyectos_altavoces/SupraSub/SupraSub.html

pero al final no hice la modificación del living y no pude armar el proyecto. Para responder correctamente a tu pregunta los probé al "aire libre" y realmente me sorprendieron, calculo que con el gabinete adecuado se le pueden sacar un provecho inmenso. Actualmente están esperando nuevo dueño.
Abrazo!


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 21, 2013)

Trata de buscar bajos de la marca BETTER, pues los he utilizado un par de veces y realmente son robustos y de buena calidad.


----------

